# איפה קונים שמלה לטראש דה דרס ?



## nb1988 (13/7/13)

איפה קונים שמלה לטראש דה דרס ? 
איפה לקנות שמלה ואביזרים בזול, ולא בebay כי זה עוד שבוע...?


----------



## יוסי האדום (13/7/13)

מישהי סיפרה שהיא קנתה ב- H & M


----------



## nb1988 (13/7/13)

תודה יש עוד רעיונות, אולי חנויות בת"א?


----------



## תלתלינה25 (14/7/13)

תנסי בזארה, ב H&M, ובמנגו


----------



## MineSweeper (14/7/13)

באלנבי יש שמלות ערב זולות יחסית, 
אם לא אכפת לך להשקיע בסביבות 300 ש"ח נראה לי שתמצאי שם, מישהי גם דיברה על התחנה המרכזית החדשה.


----------



## Norma Desmond (14/7/13)

בדיוק נתקלתי במוסף כלות מיוחד בידיעות אחרונות 
אני לא יודעת אם זה מיום שישי או קצת לפני (זה היה מונח בבית של סבא וסבתא שלי, ומישהו תלש את השער, אז לא ראיתי תאריך)

בכל אופן, היו שם תמונות והמלצות לשמלות כלה בכל מיני מחירים, גם שמלות ב100-200 ש"ח מכל הרשתות המוכרות. אם יש לך את העיתון במקרה- אני ממליצה לבדוק, ואם לא- זכורה לי שמלה חמודה שהופיעה שם ממנגו, אבל אני הייתי מחפשת בכל החנויות, קסטרו, רנואר, פול אנד בר, ברשקה, אמריקן איגל, וכל חנות בגדים אחרת שאת אוהבת. לרוב יש בכל חנות כמה שמלות לבנות שיכולות להיות מושלמות בשביל זה


----------



## תותית1212 (15/7/13)

אני יודעת!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
במקרה אני יודעת שזה גליון זמנים מודרניים מה-19/6/13.
הכי כיף לקרוא עיתון חתונות ביום החתונה שלך


----------



## Norma Desmond (15/7/13)

ברצינות? כל כך ישן? 
מוזר שהם שמרו עיתון מלפני חודש כמעט, בנושא שבכלל לא מעניין אותם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



את מדברת על הגיליון שבו ראיינו מאפרים מפורסמים (מיקי בוגנים, שלי גפני ועוד כל מיני שאני לא ממש מכירה) ושאלו את מי הם איפרו וכמה הם לוקחים לאיפור כלה? איזה מחירים מטורפים...


----------



## תותית1212 (15/7/13)

כן אני חושבת שזה זה.. 
הם לא נסחפו בכלל.
2500 ש"ח לאיפור? בסדר!


----------



## Norma Desmond (15/7/13)

הצחיקו אותי הבנות שריאיינו שם 
אלה שבחרו בהם כמאפרים והצהירו "בחתונה שלי לא חסכתי בשום דבר! הזמנתי שתי שמלות כלה אצל דני מזרחי, הזמנתי את משה פרץ לשיר בחופה, האיפור היה הוצאה קטנה"

איפה הן חיות, הבחורות האלה?


----------



## תותית1212 (15/7/13)

2 אפשרויות 
או- שהן ישלמו עוד שנים רבות על החתונה של ה300 אלף שלהן.
או שבאמת יש להן...
זה מעניין לראות אנשים שמעריכים איכות לפי מחיר...

דני מזרחי בחיים לא הייתי לובשת! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מה'כפת לי שזה הכי יקר.
(אבל זה רק לטעמי כן?)


----------



## ani4ka4 (14/7/13)

מוכרת שמלה חדשה שיכולה להתאים לטרש דה דרס 
מידה 40-42, קצרה בגובה ברך.. ב150 ש"ח


----------



## nigu2 (14/7/13)

ראיתי שמלה קצרה רקומה 
ברנואר, אם בא לך על סגנון כפרי יותר.. http://www.renuar.co.il/women/Dresses_women?product_id=2795 (במאה שקל!)


----------



## Bobbachka (15/7/13)

הרבה שמלות לבנות קיימות ברשתות הגדולות 
דוגמאות אפשר לראות בפוסט שהכנתי בבלוג שלי.


----------

